# Toro Snowhound 20 flange/bearing 1962?



## woody123 (Dec 17, 2013)

My brother tasked me with finding a part(flange / bearing) for his 
50 yr old Toro Snowhound 20.

I've not seen this machine myself, but believe it to be a model 
31300, circa 1962-63.

Specific part# is unknown.
Parts manual for this model is on ebay for $4, but knowing the part
number may be moot if it's unavailable or can't be cross-referenced.

He sent me a few (blurry) pics to reference.

























Are any later model parts interchangeable with this 1962-63 model?


Thanks,

woody123


----------



## woody123 (Dec 17, 2013)

Having not seen the machine, the more I look at the last photo, it looks like
the damage is more severe than just a bearing/flange.

Will have to chat with my brother after work to get a better idea of what 
exactly we're looking at.

Thoughts still welcome as to parts availability or anyone with a similar model with
insight.

Thanks
woody123


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

have you looked up the part on the toro website


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dont rush to write it off just yet. I would bet that the flange with the bolts is just a clamshell and the bearing inside it is a standard bearing. If you can zoom in on some of my pictures in the gallery you will see the same style on the side of the auger housing.

But, I can't see the other side.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry I can't help with the bearing. Like td5771 says if you can see the old bearing it might have a number stamped on it that you can match up and order.

I can't help but wonder... Does your brother have carpet on his back porch or something? Or did he take those pictures in his living room?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I ran into a similar bearing on an 310 "SnowFlite" MTD, that I restored for my wife's family. 

From my memory, it is a sealed bearing, with an external radius, and an internal sleeve. I ended up taking it up to my local small gas guy, and he ordered it. I believe it was somewhere around $35-$40. But for the life of me, I have no idea where he ordered it from. 

Something like this might work:

McMaster-Carr


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I ordered some bearings through these guys once with no issues.

Ball Bearings:Miniature bearing:Ceramic Ball Bearings:Flanged Bearings

Actually, the order when through Amazon, but was shipped out by VXB. The Amazon price was cheaper than directly from them.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Make sure to post a pic of the bearing and measurements here. They have a good chance of being standard stuff. Mine were $8 each


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

*Bearings ##*

I'd replace both bearings on that shaft. They both are running dry by now. Pull off the good bearing intact if you can. Take it to a store that specializes on Bearings sales. Phone a machine shop if you must, to get their best bearing supplier for where you live. 
With a few measurements they'll have the right bearing for you. They might offer you two levels of quality to choose from. Buy the higher price for a better seal.
I hope your shaft isn't too damaged. Find a private garage machinist if you can. Always handy to have one of those to have available.


----------



## woody123 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks, everyone:
detdrbuzzard , td5771 db9938, Shryp, Mr Fixit for all the suggestions!

waiting to hear back from my brother.

will keep you informed and updated, would be a shame to junk it after it's long life.

Shryp -  I think the carpet is a just a strip layed down in the garage to catch melted snow, but why not just put the snowhound over the drain? 

Many thanks all,

woody123


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not sure if it's identical, but I did find this stumbling the local CL.

Toro Power handle snow blower and tiller attachments

I know that it's probably a bit far for a day trip, but I thought that it may be an argument to present to preserve your machine.


----------



## woody123 (Dec 17, 2013)

bearing was removed and a manufacturer / part number was found:

Aetna AG-1010-ED

I don't have measurements, but did
contact [email protected]
to see if a current part can be cross referenced.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You lucked out with the name, numbers, and that the company is still around. 

Hmm, AG?

could it be:

Results for Disc Harrow Bearings:Round Bore Flanged

If so, you might go to a local tractor dealer, and see if they can match it, if your inquiry falls through.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I just think its cool your brothers wife lets him take the blower onto the livingroom carpet


----------



## woody123 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion db9938.

Yep, it seems to be an agricultural part by the AG part #.
The parts you linked to are nearly twice the size, unfortunately,
but sent me down the right rabbit hole. 

Aetna doesn't have a replacement part, but we're still researching to find 
a similar "harrow bearing". (even a two-hole bearing should work.)

5/8" shaft
2 7/8 bolt to bolt (centers)
2 13/16 per side (square)
1 1/4 width of the assembly

Again, the snow blower is NOT sitting on the living room carpet, it's the bedroom carpet, right next to the car.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's some promising news. Keep us up to date. We are all pulling for you.


----------

